# first time film camera buying pentax k1000



## lkk99 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,
if anyone can help me, thank you in advance 
i want to buy a film camera for the first time and at first i have considered buying a point and shoot film camera such as the fujifilm tiara 2 but i decided i want to buy a manual 35mm in an effort to actually study and be able to learn all about shooting. 
im currently in *milan*, and there are a few camera stores that sell a few film cameras, however all of these places are about_ twice the price as the same cameras i find on ebay _although the ones i find here in the stores do come with a 6 month~1 year guarantee. 
i would like to purchase a camera on ebay but everything an international package comes into italy it takes a really long time with the italians customs, and i have heard i have to pay a 40 euro tax on anything that costs above 40 euros. i am also a little hesitant to trust ebay.

currently i am looking at buying the *PENTAX K1000 on one site& *it is supposedly in optimal condition with a guarantee of one year and it is *200 euros. *
the only thing is that instead of the standard pentax 50mm lens that these cameras usually come with, this one here comes with the *Ricoh 50mm 1:2 Prime Lens Rikenon. now i don't know if this should be more of a deal breaker for me as when i did a quick google search i saw that the ricoh lenses are of a much lower quality than the pentax 50mm ones that usually come with the k1000's.
so my question is 
1) is this kit mostly worth the 200 euros *(keep in mind i'm also kind of desperate to get my hands on this camera since getting anything shipped here to italy without any complications seems like a long shot
*2) or should i wait for other cameras to come into the store OR wait until i get to the US and order a camera from ebay then*


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 13, 2016)

No.
200 Euros is way too much for such a camera


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 13, 2016)

pentax k1000 in vendita | eBay

It seems like purchasing stuff in Italy is not so good.

I would not pay more than U$80 for body and lens ... though I am in North America.


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 13, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> pentax k1000 in vendita | eBay
> 
> It seems like purchasing stuff in Italy is not so good.
> 
> I would not pay more than U$80 for body and lens ... though I am in North America.


 thanks so much for the help!! seriously appreciate it & yeah i think you're right, i can't really feel too good about paying 200 euros for something going for around less than half of that.. for now im going to try and look at buying the camera from other european countries


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah, that price is way too much.  Especially for one with that lens.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 13, 2016)

With that lens, I'd run like hell.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 14, 2016)

FYI, the store I work at sells used K1000's with Pentax 50mm lens for $150 US.


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 15, 2016)

webestang64 said:


> FYI, the store I work at sells used K1000's with Pentax 50mm lens for $150 US.


hmm interesting didn't know it was also around that price in the US
i contacted a private seller in rome, and looking to chuck out around 130 euros with the pentax 50mm lens after he confirms with me that its fully functioning


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 15, 2016)

You should also look at the Pentax MX or K2 ... could be found cheaper as they are not as notorious.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> You should also look at the Pentax MX or K2 ... could be found cheaper as they are not as notorious.



I fancy I know where one could get one for free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Jez sayin'.......


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 15, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> You should also look at the Pentax MX or K2 ... could be found cheaper as they are not as notorious.


thanks for the suggestions! unfortunately, i think those are pretty hard to find here as well as they are not that much in demand and i think right now im set on buying either the k1000 or the canon ae-1
right now i found a seller who is willing to sell the k1000 with the pentax 50mm lens for around 130 euros, so im actually debating between that and the canon ae-1 for around 120 euros


----------



## limr (Dec 15, 2016)

lkk99 said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, the store I work at sells used K1000's with Pentax 50mm lens for $150 US.
> ...





480sparky said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > You should also look at the Pentax MX or K2 ... could be found cheaper as they are not as notorious.
> ...



Hmmmmmm, do you mean here?  Psssst.... Wanna get into shooting film........ for FREE?


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 15, 2016)

480sparky said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > You should also look at the Pentax MX or K2 ... could be found cheaper as they are not as notorious.
> ...


just saw your post


----------

